

How To Make a Bookmarklet For Your Web Application - mqt
http://betterexplained.com/articles/how-to-make-a-bookmarklet-for-your-web-application/

======
hooande
This is a great discussion about how to make a bookmarklet. I would like to
see someone address the topic "How To Get Someone To Actually Use Your Web
Application's Bookmarklet"

What bookmarklets do you all actually use? The only one I use regularly is
delicious. Despite how simple it is, they don't seem to have much adoption.

~~~
nreece
I use the Hacker News and InstaPaper bookmarklets daily.

